
Ask HN: Best way to explain/proof human caused climate change to someone? - philippz
What are the best resources and arguments you know of to explain that climate change caused by humans is a real thing?
======
gmuslera
C14
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carbon-14](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carbon-14)).
"Surface" carbon have a cycle where in some parts it gets into the high
atmosphere, and that isotope is produced, and so that isotope is part of the
"natural" carbon in the atmosphere and living things. But as that isotope is
radioactive and degrade over a known period, long time buried carbon, the one
in oil and coal, doesn't have it anymore.

Now, the carbon in the CO2 in the atmosphere have much less C14 on it that it
should have, so can be calculated how much of it comes from fossil fuels.

